# Cub Scouts Help



## foxten (Nov 9, 2018)

Hi group,

I'm new to this, but I wanted to build some slingshots with my scout den. These are 3rd graders/8 year olds. I've downloaded templates, but I was hoping you guys could just put me out of my misery and tell me exactly which template I need to build.

Please tell me: template, rubber band, pouch, and ammo I should be ordering for this build.

Thanks,

Kris


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

HI Foxten! I'm new to the forum, but I've tried my luck making a few frames with 3/4" plywood and a jigsaw. I found the Chalice frame to be easy to cut, and pretty good looking as well. I'll leave it to the more experienced members to fill you in on bands and pouches. Good luck!


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Chalice is definitely a good go. Try some 1 1/2cm wide theraband gold. Simple shot has some good pouches for sale.


----------



## RenegadeShooter (Sep 30, 2018)

The chances might be good that someone might be willing to donate bands and pouches to your scout den. Maybe even the frames as well.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Wow! This is exactly what the sport needs and has happened for a long while... transmitting the knowledge to the next generation.

The chalice is a great choice. 
Are you going to banded them up to shoot over the top or through the forks?

SSF experts which do you recommend?

I hope this is so much fun for the den.

Also what material are you using as there may be some safety concerns with board cut frames, particularly the grains alignment.

There are plenty of makers here to help.

PS- by the way I just recieved and sewed on a slingshot merit badge style patch. You can see it on my profile pic on my hat. The boys will lobe those.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Why not just make some natural fork slingshots and they could get in a little knife work also.


----------



## foxten (Nov 9, 2018)

I was planning on doing it out of 3/4" ply as it's something I have scraps of around. Chalice looks good. I think probably shoot through the fork. Can somebody tell me which website will be one stop shopping for what we need?


----------



## foxten (Nov 9, 2018)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Why not just make some natural fork slingshots and they could get in a little knife work also.


This is the first year they're allowed to have a knife. Most carving will be out of a bar of ivory soap or maybe some basswood.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, @foxten!

I'm inclined to agree with @Ghost as to starting with natural forks. But I'm willing to defer to your judgement on that. LOL! It's your call!

I'm guessing then, that you intend to cut out all the slings from the the plywood. Using what you have around is usually a good idea. If it's 3/4 inch B/C ply, be alert to the voids and delaminations for safety's sake. I'd probably fill any that show up with thickened epoxy or wood glue. That's probably more than thick enough to provide adequate strength despite the a few of those flaws. For your application I would opt for craft grade ply in 10mm (3/8 inch) or even 5mm (1/4 inch).

You'll need to round over sharp edges. Sandpaper (80 or 100 grit) on scrap blocks should handle that. Some 220 should prep well enough for a paint job.

Your choice of ammo should drive your choice of band material and size. For 8-year-olds, I recommend dry Chickpeas (Garbanzo beans) or airsoft pellets for ammo. They can be driven with plenty of zip by #64 or #32 office rubber bands. I'd start them out shooting OTT - Over the Top). These bands are good for .177 bbs, or 1/4-inch steel ammo as well. Note that bbs require some dexterity to handle.

Cut the #64s so you have about 7 inches of band length which will reduce to 6 or 6-1/2 inches from the pouch tie to the fork attachment. The #32s can be chained (larkspur knot). Two will give you 6 inches of band length which will reduce to 5-1/2 to 6 inches mounted.

Pouches are easily cut from leather. A good place to start is rectangles 1/2 inch by 2-1/2 to 3 inches. Otherwise the Chinese on Ebay have microfiber pouches (often listed as red leather) for an unbeatable price. Search in Sporting Goods (unless you'd like to see models in string bikinis) for "Slingshot pouches from China."

Otherwise, Simple-Shot.com is probably your best shopping outlet.

Here's a photo I happened to have on my laptop that shows #64 rubber bands being attached to a pouch with a "Proof of Concept" band jig, just to give you an idea of what I'm talking about. There's a slingshot cut from 5mm ply in the background.









Unless you have the biggest Scout den in the world, I'd be happy to send you bandsets made with #64 bands, gratis. There are lots of forum member who would also pitch in if you opt for other ammo/band combinations.

Best of luck!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I like the natural fork idea... but as a former Den Leader I kind of guessed about knife deal.

But one could prepare some that the boys could sand or stain...

Kawkan, has a lot of good info.

Good luck. And please let us know how it goes.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Hey Foxten, I'll pitch in. When you get the details worked out, send me a pm with the number of bandsets you need.


----------



## foxten (Nov 9, 2018)

What is a natural fork? Is that similar to the profile of the chalice?


----------



## RenegadeShooter (Sep 30, 2018)

foxten said:


> What is a natural fork? Is that similar to the profile of the chalice?


The Natural Fork comes in whatever shape and size the tree grows them. Just cut a forked limb and go to work on them.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

A natural fork is a Y shaped branch from a tree .


----------



## foxten (Nov 9, 2018)

treefork said:


> A natural fork is a Y shaped branch from a tree .


This makes a lot of sense!

ghost0311/8541 has offered to send me some bands. I'm going to print out the templates and rough them out with a jigsaw and then have the boys go to work with some sandpaper on blocks. I'm going to order the pouches and I like the idea of garbanzo beans to start with. Thank you very much for all of your help guys! Typically, I would have read ten hours worth of forum posts and then posted after giving up, but this was a much easier experience. I'll be sure to get a pic of the boys with their completed projects and post back to this thread!


----------

